# Plans have changed (in a good way)



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I had originally wanted to raise some H.(A.) multispinosa in a 20Long but ended up not finding any anywhere to order and so changed my plans to getting an eventual pair of A. centrarchus. Well, shortly after those guys arrived, I saw an auction for 6 multispinosa and bid on them. Talked with the wife and we've made a settlement. I'm selling the majority of my Tanganyikans in my 100g (already have a buyer) and keeping a few as, hopefully, breeders in smaller tanks. The 100g is now going to house the centrarchus and multispinosa. I also got some other fish to go with them.

After my fish get delivered this week the 100g stocking will be (all juvies):

6 A. multispinosa
6 A. centrarchus
7 Heros Notatus
5 corydoras julii
10 colombian tetras (good gracious are these guys pretty, pictures Do Not do them justice)
2 small plecos

I'll be growing these guys up over the winter and selling off the extras come spring, so if you're in the mood for some fish next year, I need practice shipping


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Too bad you need to get rid of some of your Tangs. I guess when you start questioning your stock, it may be time to switch things up. Good luck with the new fish...

Don't you hate having to ask about adding more tanks/fish? I had to remind 'someone' 2 days ago that I'm setting up another 6' tank. How do you forget something like that!?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I really like the Tangs. It was definitely a "me" tank. Unfortunately nobody else was all that interested in me telling them about the behaviors and always said they liked my Malawis better because of the size and color. Including my wife, lol. So I finally gave in, I guess. Not that I don't look forward to my new fish!

I don't really have to ask for permission or anything, at least not for the typical reasons. It's more a respect thing and a personal intentional roadblock I've set myself so that I don't go crazy and overdue it on tank numbers and size and then burn myself out. When I get something in my head, I can't stop thinking about it until I do it. She's my sanity check  That being said, there is a 7'-8' tank in the nebulous future when I find that steal of a deal.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad to see another convert from Africans over to CA's! I agree with keeping tanks to a reasonable number. I use to have many more smaller tanks and found myself getting burnt out. I've found I'd much rather have one or two large display tanks to focus my attention and time on. Once I move next year I'll be looking for something in the 240 range!

Be sure to post pics once you get everything setup!


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got the last of everything in last night, so pictures will be incoming soon. Don't expect too much, though, most of the juvies are in the realm of penny and nickel sized.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I agree with Chris on keeping tanks to a reasonable number. I find my smaller tanks need more water changes to keep nitrates in check. 2 big tanks and a 20 long hospital is what I'm shooting for as an end result.

Fedex... good luck with the new stock.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I took some pictures with my phone last night. Sorry the quality is not the best, the phone auto-adjusts the brightness too much to capture the subtle colors. No flash, either, so I had to wait on subjects to sit relatively still...which mostly never happened. I'll take some real nice pictures with the real camera when these guys get a bit more size.

Biggest centrarchus 








Biggest multispinosa 








Biggest? notatus 








Biggest mutispinosa with 2nd biggest and the smallest centrarchus 








julii cory 








Colombian tetra where you can see the yellow 








Colombian tetra where you can see the blue (picture both together and that's how these beauties look to the eye) 








FTS (ignore the hardscape...haven't really worked on it yet) 









One centrarchus died before I moved them over to this tank (it was the only one that hid from day 1 and never came out.) 6 rainbows with 4 being very tiny. 8 notatus tiny to small (seller sent an extra.) Also, 2 firemouths because I already had them and they so far only chase each other.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking good! I really like the A. centrarchus; such a unique look CA cichlid.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Much better pics than I could have taken. I think the fish and tank look good. You had these shipped? PM me the vendor if you don't mind...


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks guys! I agree, Cj, and they seem to be growing very fast. I haven't measured, but it's only been a couple weeks since they came in, and the biggest one started just under the firemouth in size, and now he's probably an eighth inch bigger. And Iggy, PM sent.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thx for the PM. Been slammed at work and just getting home. I'll respond to it soon.


----------



## dmoore (Nov 11, 2013)

Should be a great mix. I've kept rainbows before, and they're definitely one of the most gregarious of the central americans (not to mention incredibly colorful once they mature). They also breed very easily and aren't overly aggressive when defending their spawn site


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Can you guys go check out the cichlid ID thread I made in the unidentified forum? I've got a mystery juvie I'm trying to ID, and the seller hasn't responded to me yet. Thanks.


----------

